
Bill Gates at Harvard (2013) - igonvalue
http://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2013/09/dawn-of-a-revolution/
======
ziyao_w
Christos Papadimitriou mentioned Bill Gates in this interview:
[http://awards.acm.org/info/papadimitriou_4558987.cfm](http://awards.acm.org/info/papadimitriou_4558987.cfm).

Quote: "I remember thinking: "Such a brilliant kid. What a waste.""

I wonder what would happen if Gates went on to become an academic while
Papadimitriou an entrepreneur. Maybe in some parallel universe.

~~~
sotojuan
I'm willing to say the same thing about Richard Stallman (replace entrepreneur
with activist, of course).

------
matthewbauer
Is Harvard proud of its "billionaire dropouts"? For anyone less successful I
would think there would be some uneasiness in showcasing someone who never
earned a degree. I mean when someone drops out it obviously means that the
conventional university path failed them. This seems like a weird message to
put in a school magazine. I guess Harvard can say that they at least helped
Bill Gates on his path to founding Microsoft but they certainly can't claim
them as one of their own?

~~~
saeranv
The thing is, the article makes it clear that the computer resources and
social connections Gates had at Harvard were key to his success.

------
zappo2938
I wonder if the author thought the same thing I did looking at Bill Gates'
picture. Oh, look, Bill Gates is in the original Facebook.

~~~
blueside
and showing a contrast of fate/luck, the man in the picture beside Bill Gates,
Lawrence Gaynor, died from cancer when he 40.

------
neogodless
"The goal was to get the program into less than the 4K of memory that an
enhanced Altair would have, so there would be a little room left over for the
consumer to use. (A 16GB smartphone has four million times that memory.) "

 _facepalm_

